# Ben Pearson Palomino



## 2son (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a BP Palomino, I believe it to be a 1967 model. The shelf isn't really flat, but has rather a slope to it. I don't believe I can shoot off the shelf because of the slope. The bow came with a stick on arrow rest. My question is does anyone know if the Palomino was a "shelf shooter" originally? If not what would be a good arrow rest for this bow. All my other bows are shelf shooters and I only use feathered arrows. Any advice? thanks


----------



## stickmonkey (Nov 1, 2006)

we need pictures! old bows were usually "sloped" or radiused to allow the feather on the arrow to collapse smoother as it passed insead of just hitting a flat surface which would slow the bow down just a hair


----------



## 2son (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info....I'll try to upload a picture:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

2son -

Like the commercial, "any closet is a walk-in if you try hard enough ..."

But's that's going to be a little tricky, as the sloped sheft wasn't desighed to be used.

Sure you can shoot it off the shelf, just build a bump on it with leather or cut a limbsaver in half and glue it on the shelf, whatever you like to reduce shaft contact. Not sure why you'd want to, but that's your business. On that bow, I wouldn't. It was designed that way for a reason ...

Edit Like I keep saying, when that bow was made no one (relatively speaking) shot off the shelf ... get it???

Viper1 out.


----------



## stickmonkey (Nov 1, 2006)

never seen one that that before!
what poundage, length is it?
can you post a pic of the whole thing i gotta see it!


----------



## 2son (Oct 26, 2006)

OK...here's another pic of at least the riser. It's really a pretty bow. It is 35#@28" and is AMO 66". I don't really care if I shoot off the shelf or not, its just that my other bows are shelf shooters and this one didn't look like one because of the sloping shelf. So, I would like any advice on the proper arrow rest for this bow...is the little stick on type as shown the best? and can I shoot feathers with that kind of rest? I've read that plastic vanes can leave marks on these older bows?? So I'm a little confused:embara: 
Thanks!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

2son -

The best rest for that bow was the OLD HOYT Pro Rest, (NOT THE SAME AS THE CURRENT HOYT SUPER REST). Pretty much every obe used them. Unfortunately, unless some show up on eBay or a local shope has a stash of them - good luck. 

You could certainly use a Bear Weather rest or the NEET Super Rest (If I got the name right) is a fairly decent replacement for the old Hoyt. Any of the current crop of flippers would also be fine. You could also make a feather or brush rest ... we did that too bach them, It would certainly look "period".

The one you have in there right now is fine for starters, but it won't last for ever, so have a plan B set up.

I wouldn't use plastic vanes on that but, even if tuned perfectly, therre might be some contact rub. If you're arrows are under 29", go for 1816s and use a 12 strand B-50 string, Think you'll be surprised how well that puppy shoots.

Viper1 out.


----------



## 2son (Oct 26, 2006)

OK..great. Thanks Viper. I put a 12 strand B-50 string on it when I got it earlier today and I have some 1816's, so I'll try it out tommorrow.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

A friend of mine use to shoot a Palomino and claimed it was the best bow he had, and he had some spendy ones. He could out distance most flight shooting on the beach. What a hoot. It finally broke and he gave the pieces to me - not sure what I did with them. It had a beautiful riser.


----------



## stickmonkey (Nov 1, 2006)

nice bow! definatly kinda looks like it was made for olympic style archery back in the day


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Check out this thread from Trad Talk. Scroll down near the bottom:
http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7640&page=2


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just picked this up today! Looks like the same bow. But mine has a flat finish. Same poundage and bow length. Awesome shooting bow. I traded a Ripcord rest for it. It says 35 pounds, but it measures out to 39.7 pounds. Is this bow really from the 60's???


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

1955, That bow is from the 60's. It is a third (and sadly, final) Generation Palomino. It was only made from 1964 to 1968. They can be dated by the model numbers:

722: 68" 1964 & 1965
724: 66" 1964 & 1965
725: 66" 1966
726: 68" 1966
727: 66" 1967
7270: 66" 1968
7270 Deluxe: 1968


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks 3D! I was finally able to find some info myself, and even a catologe from 1968, and you're right. It is a 1968 model, and from the pics in the cat, it even has the original rest on the bow!!! I do need to make a new string for it. The one in it is a bit short. But for a bow that'll be 50 years old next year, it's in beautiful shape. And if the rest is, in fact, the one that's it came with it from the factory, then the bow was probably shot less than 500 times. The rest has VERY little wear on it and the bow is very heavy and tight as a drum! Besides my compounds, this is now my favorite shooting bow! And at just under 40 pounds, I can shoot this one as much as I like without getting shoulder problems (unlike my 50 pound Martin Hunter!)


----------

